# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >   Just a heads up re today's featured restaurant in the NY Times dining section, MAREA. Dish featured with photo-DOVER SOLE!!! C.L.O.D.S.  rule!! Amy

## amyb

Just a heads up re today's featured restaurant in the NY Times dining section, MAREA. Dish featured with photo-DOVER SOLE!!! C.L.O.D.S.  rule!! Amy

----------


## JEK

Yum! 


  


http://events.nytimes.com/2009/10/21...ws/21rest.html

----------


## Jeanette

I always ask for my sole to be de-boned by the waiter.  Does anybody do it on their own?  Is it hard?

----------


## amyb

It is not hard to do-the bone is well defined and easy to locate.

I saw JEK did his own, I prefer the wait staff to take care of it for me. I am, after all, of that "certain age" when it is nice to be pampered and spoiled!

----------


## JEK

I always do it myself. Very easy, just like learning to tie a bow tie.

----------


## Jeanette

> I always do it myself. Very easy, just like learning to tie a bow tie.



I'll give it a try in two weeks just to learn how.  

Amy, I agree.  It is so nice to be pampered every now and then (no matter what the age).

----------


## JEK

Step one: remove head and tail.
Step two : using light pressure use a fork or spoon pull all of the lateral bones from the fins. Take enough of the fish to remove ALL of the bones.
Step three: divide the upper fillet in half and place on a clean plate
Step four: using a fish fork carefully tease the backbone from the front to the back so as to not disturb the lower fillet.
Step five: divide the lower fillet and place on the clean plate atop the other fillet.
Step six: consume

----------


## amyb

Left out the "lightly drizzle with fresh, never frozen, lemon juice."

"Cleanse between bites with sips of chilled Domaine Ott" is another important step.

----------


## GramChop

i like the way you dine, amy!!!!

----------


## Jeanette

> Step one: remove head and tail.
> Step two : using light pressure use a fork or spoon pull all of the lateral bones from the fins. Take enough of the fish to remove ALL of the bones.
> Step three: divide the upper fillet in half and place on a clean plate
> Step four: using a fish fork carefully tease the backbone from the front to the back so as to not disturb the lower fillet.
> Step five: divide the lower fillet and place on the clean plate atop the other fillet.
> Step six: consume



I think I can handle everything except step two. I am not so sure where to look for the lateral bones in the fins.  Perhaps my waiter will give me a demonstration so I can learn this.

----------


## JEK

You will see them all along the edge of the fish.

----------


## GramChop

the best way to debone sole....

----------


## MIke R

I forwarded this thread to my fishmonger/ commercial fisherman friends.....I wish I could post the replies, but in true fishmonger/ commercial fishermen fashion...they would get deleted fast...suffice to say they were, at least to me, hysterical... thank you for the entertainment as always...  :thumb up:  ...

and of course


bon appetit...

----------


## MIke R

they did however ask if the guy in the feathers  was from P Town....LOL

----------


## amyb

No problem Mike-I live to keep you amused.

----------


## JEK

> they did however ask if the guy in the feathers  was from P Town....LOL



Best compliment of the day :)

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> they did however ask if the guy in the feathers  was from P Town....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Best compliment of the day :)



it should be..some of my best friends are
in feathers  every  weekend there....

----------


## KevinS

I can de-bone a sole if I want to.  I usually don't want to.  It's more fun to watch the delightful waistaff at Sand Bar do it for me.

----------


## phil62

You got that right, Kevin. And they do it so very very well! A

----------


## andynap

I can de-bone any fish except shad- what a mess- minced shad.

----------


## MIke R

its easy...I would never let a waiter do it....unless I was say, 2 years old....LOL

----------


## Jeanette

RUDE??/rud/  adjective, rud?er, rud?est. 

1. discourteous or impolite, esp. in a deliberate way: a rude reply.  
2. without culture, learning, or refinement: rude, illiterate peasants.  
3. rough in manners or behavior; unmannerly; uncouth. 
4. rough, harsh, or ungentle: rude hands.  
5. roughly wrought, built, or formed; of a crude construction or kind: a rude cottage.  
6. not properly or fully developed; raw; unevolved: a rude first stage of development.  
7. harsh to the ear: rude sounds.  
8. without artistic elegance; of a primitive simplicity: a rude design.  
9. violent or tempestuous, as the waves. 
10. robust, sturdy, or vigorous: rude strength.  
11. approximate or tentative: a rude first calculation of costs.  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Origin: 
130050; ME rude, ruide (< OF) < L rudis

Related forms:

rudely, adverb 
rudeness, noun 


Synonyms:
1. uncivil, unmannerly, curt, brusque, impertinent, impudent, saucy, pert, fresh. 1, 3. See boorish. 2. unrefined, uncultured, uncivilized, uncouth, coarse, vulgar, rough. 6. See raw. 8. rustic, artless. 9. stormy, fierce, tumultuous, turbulent.

----------


## andynap

We talking shad here?

----------


## JEK

I learned to debone fish and drink fine Rosé wine by observing the French at dinner in Saint Barth. Cultural osmosis.

----------


## MIke R

LMAO

----------


## MIke R

> I learned to debone fish and drink fine Rosé wine by observing the French at dinner in Saint Barth. Cultural osmosis.




what a coincidenece!!... thats exactly how I learned to sip ti punch and woof down Marius burgers

----------


## JEK

There so many great things that one learns by travel to any rock, but his rock is so special. Ti Punch is a great find. Marius burger a great find. MARIUS a great find. Pain au chocolat a great find. Bonjour to every passing person a great find.  NEXT?

----------


## andynap

Watch the PHILLIES

----------


## MIke R

Modern Family is a riot

----------


## andynap

Sure- since you crapped out of the pool. My son is at the game with my DIL and says the atmosphere is electric

----------


## MIke R

I hate baseball..I went in the pool to support my paison...

----------


## andynap

Better than Springstein

----------


## amyb

Congrats on your Phillies REPEAT, Andy.

----------


## andynap

Thank you Gracie

----------


## GramChop

:thumb up:   :Big Grin:

----------


## carbontwelve

now drooling for pain au chocolat ... nothing comparable for hundreds, maybe even thousands, of miles from here.

----------

